# NGD: PRS Private Stock 7 String!



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

Thought it was about time to put this guitar down for a bit and share some picturesit's not every day you see a USA PRS 7 string, after all! :yes way:

I'll start with the 'quick pic', and then go into the glamour shots (courtesy of our own hourglass1117):





















Bought this one home a few weeks ago. The specs are out of this world, and spot on for a PS 7 string IMO - fancy, but also not so much as to miss the character of a 'mean' guitar:

- Private Stock CU22 7 string w/ hard tail string-thru bridge
- PS Quilt top in charcoal burst
- Swamp ash body (trans black finish on back)
- Brazilian rosewood neck and fretboard (!!!!)
- Black Onyx Birds with 14 karat gold outline, MOP purfling on board/headstock

The guitar is absolutely out of this world. PRS has been 'home' for me for a very long time - my first 'real' guitar was a PRS, and they've just worked for me ever since. In that light, as you can imagine, getting my hands on a PRS 7 string is just a dream come true. 

The most impressive part is the actual tone, setup, and playability. At 25", you'd think this guitar would have trouble in the lower register. However, that is not the case at all, and PRS really has their USA 7 strings figured out IMO. I'm able to get this guitar down to Drop Ab (with a 10-59 string set, mind you), and the guitar has very low action, feels/plays amazing, intonates, stays in tune, and sounds absolutely fantastic. Obviously, I do prefer lower tension, but how well this guitar works in this configuration seems to almost defy physics. It almost plays itself, and tone doesn't take on any of the harshness that can occur with an extended scale.

All in all, amongst other high end 7 strings I've owned in the past (i.e. Mayones, EBMM, etc.) this is the best, and biggest, sounding 7 string I've had the pleasure of owning. It really something to experience 

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 23, 2015)

Asolutely stunning ! My biggest WOW of the year !

Big big big congratulations !


----------



## pylyo (Oct 23, 2015)

Damn! Yet another one! 

Supercool, HNGD!


----------



## Taikatatti (Oct 23, 2015)

OMG it's gorgeous!! HNGD!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 23, 2015)

WTF, two PRS PS 7s on SSO in less than half a year. Good time to be here.


----------



## Millul (Oct 23, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand there it goes...out of the friggin' park, man! Incredible!

This site is making me use so many superlatives, it's not even funny anymore!


----------



## cult (Oct 23, 2015)

One of the most beautiful guitars I have ever seen!
Congrats and HNGD.

I too find that you can easily get away with the 25" scale and lower tunings.
Which pickups are in there?


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh she bad! 

I feel ya on the playability of PRS's to other higher end models (for me, it would be EBMM, Kiesel, OAF/XEN) the quality is just there and nothing can compare to them.

Enjoy your new axe man, she's killer!


----------



## GXPO (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow, that's incredible. 

They need to do a run of Artist grade 7s or something similar. I think 6-7k will always be too much for me 3-4 would have me thinking..

HNGD!


----------



## narad (Oct 23, 2015)

GXPO said:


> Wow, that's incredible.
> 
> They need to do a run of Artist grade 7s or something similar. I think 6-7k will always be too much for me 3-4 would have me thinking..
> 
> HNGD!



I imagine the Artist grade run would be 6-7k...


----------



## DISTORT6 (Oct 23, 2015)

Beautiful! 
That BRW neck and fb take this one to a new level.
Next GOTM. No competition.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow that has to be one of the nicest guitars I've seen! 
Congrats


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mother dick!!! Gorgeous! HNGD!!


----------



## bnzboy (Oct 23, 2015)

that is one gorgeous guitar! Congratulations! i want to lick it


----------



## katsumura78 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks sick! Congrats man!!!


----------



## Underworld (Oct 23, 2015)

Hot damn! Dream guitar material!


----------



## Alikingravi (Oct 23, 2015)

Oucha mama poucha! That guitar looks amazing! Many congrats! PRS is amazing man


----------



## asher (Oct 23, 2015)

Holy sheeeit.


----------



## Undivide (Oct 23, 2015)

wow


----------



## Gravy Train (Oct 23, 2015)

That is love in the form of a guitar. HNGD!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 23, 2015)

Very cool! 
Never thought about a 22 fret 7 string before, do you miss the extra 2 frets or do you prefer the feel/distance of the 22?

What pickups?


----------



## austink (Oct 23, 2015)

You are a lucky man! That top is absolutely killer.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 23, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Very cool!
> Never thought about a 22 fret 7 string before, do you miss the extra 2 frets or do you prefer the feel/distance of the 22?
> 
> What pickups?



While I like to have the option of 24 frets, I'm actually very happy to have this new 7 stringer as a 22 fret guitar. The reason is the neck pickup tone. As most of you I'm sure know, the neck tone of a 22 frets guitar just has that extra sweetness/bloom that you can't get out of the pickup position on a 24 fret guitar. It's really nice to have that tone with the extra range of this guitar. 

Glad you guys are enjoying itit really is an absolute masterpiece of an instrument!


----------



## protest (Oct 23, 2015)

I think I just got my laptop pregnant.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 23, 2015)

ibanez4lifesz said:


> While I like to have the option of 24 frets, I'm actually very happy to have this new 7 stringer as a 22 fret guitar. The reason is the neck pickup tone. As most of you I'm sure know, the neck tone of a 22 frets guitar just has that extra sweetness/bloom that you can't get out of the pickup position on a 24 fret guitar. It's really nice to have that tone with the extra range of this guitar.
> 
> ...!



got my N7Padauk that way, it was a revelation


----------



## TankJon666 (Oct 23, 2015)

OMG! You could literally go swimming in that top!

Incredible! For the first time in ages I'm truly jealous of another persons guitar!

I'm not even going to pretend to know how much it cost either


----------



## lemeker (Oct 23, 2015)

PRS Private stock never cease to amaze. That is one fine guitar.


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 23, 2015)

Congrats

I came very close to pulling the trigger on this when i saw it, the wife would have killed me though. Looks better in the pro pictures


----------



## PBGas (Oct 23, 2015)

That is something truly special! Many congrats on a stunning guitar!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 24, 2015)

_(whimper)_


----------



## Taikatatti (Oct 24, 2015)

This thing is crazy!!


----------



## beavis2306 (Oct 24, 2015)

ibanez4lifesz said:


> At 25", you'd think this guitar would have trouble in the lower register. However, that is not the case at all, and PRS really has their USA 7 strings figured out IMO. I'm able to get this guitar down to Drop Ab (with a 10-59 string set, mind you), and the guitar has very low action, feels/plays amazing, intonates, stays in tune, and sounds absolutely fantastic. Obviously, I do prefer lower tension, but how well this guitar works in this configuration seems to almost defy physics. It almost plays itself, and tone doesn't take on any of the harshness that can occur with an extended scale.



Did you mean a different string size or tuning? I use a 70 at drop Ab on a 27inch and would very much like to get away with a 59. How is it possible?


----------



## Sleazy_D (Oct 24, 2015)

Holy titz


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 24, 2015)

beavis2306 said:


> Did you mean a different string size or tuning? I use a 70 at drop Ab on a 27inch and would very much like to get away with a 59. How is it possible?



No sir, no typos. 0.059 (off of D'addario 10's) in Drop Ab. It's a lighter tension setup, but that is how I prefer my guitars in both feel and tone. It does take some restraint on fretting and pickup attack, but playing in a more 'relaxed' manner is better anyway


----------



## geese_com (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## jbcrazy (Oct 25, 2015)

Ah man I want a Private Stock so bad. Don't they start around 6500 dollars without any crazy options now a days?


----------



## JasonT (Oct 25, 2015)

That guitar is awesome!!! Nice score!


----------



## narad (Oct 25, 2015)

jbcrazy said:


> Ah man I want a Private Stock so bad. Don't they start around 6500 dollars without any crazy options now a days?



I don't think they've ever been much lower. Even some simple ones seem to start higher than that (and for some that seems to be approximately the correct range).


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 25, 2015)

narad said:


> I don't think they've ever been much lower. Even some simple ones seem to start higher than that (and for some that seems to be approximately the correct range).



Agreed with Jason. Price of entry seems to vary quite a bit with different dealers, but $6500 is definitely the lowest I would have heard, even for a very bare-bones private stock.


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 25, 2015)

Man these PRS 7s are making me want to go back to 7 strings! Beautiful!


----------



## Lasik124 (Oct 26, 2015)

Amazing instrument, thanks for posting


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 26, 2015)

Reminds me of the Mark sig, which definitely isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 26, 2015)

If I had kids, I would sell them right now


----------



## Ghostmaker (Oct 28, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! 

Off topic, but with the love for PRS I'm sure your username feels like a tattoo with an ex's name on it.


----------



## the.godfather (Oct 28, 2015)

Well that's certainly one of the nicest things I've ever seen in my entire life! If you was to order a Private Stock 7 I think most would agree that it would pretty much look like this in every way. Very Holcomb. 

Enjoy it, you lucky man you!


----------



## bzhan1 (Oct 28, 2015)

what there's gold in that thing? I'd be afraid to ever touch it. Ridiculously fancy.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn... How did I miss this one 

Thought it was the other PS7 that was posted here.... Superb!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 29, 2015)

*P*urely
*R*avishing
*S*ensuality

... speechless.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 29, 2015)

Hands down, one of my favorite guitars ever. Well done, sir.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 29, 2015)

> ibanez4lifesz



LIES!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats bro! I wish they would put these into production.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 29, 2015)

Xaios said:


> LIES!



My username has been a lie for a very long time nowtruth be told, since I bought my first PRS


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 30, 2015)

That is one super duper sexy ass guitar. Wow dude, beautiful specs. The asshole in me can't get over the heel, but that's just me. It's utterly stunning form tuners to input jack. Bravo. I'd love to hear how it sounds.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 30, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That is one super duper sexy ass guitar. Wow dude, beautiful specs. The asshole in me can't get over the heel, but that's just me. It's utterly stunning form tuners to input jack. Bravo. I'd love to hear how it sounds.



Believe it or not, the CU22 heel is not a problem at all. It definitely looks big, but the design just works - I can make it all the way up to the 22nd fret without any issues when playing.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey what pickups are in this bad boy?


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 30, 2015)

Meh, it's alright I guess. The top is average, and nothing special about the specs. I mean a PRS 7 string is just so plain to start with anyway . I suppose I can just take it off your hands so you don't have to shamed with this guitar in your household .

On a serious note, amazing guitar! The PRS 7 strings play so well don't they? I'm absolutely over the moon with mine. Congratulations on a stunning piece!


----------



## CA-88 (Nov 1, 2015)

Epic man, awesome spec on this one


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm able to sell lots of my Ibz to one of these


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 1, 2015)

That. is! EVIL!! Very nice!!!


----------



## brain2me2 (Nov 2, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh. God.


----------



## morbidus (Nov 4, 2015)

That top is out of control. Wow! Congrats.


----------



## Ebart (Nov 8, 2015)

Dat top doe!


----------



## rexbinary (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow nice! HNGD!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Nov 9, 2015)

Is it time to vote yet?


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 9, 2015)

This guitar is easily my favorite one on the board. Congratulations, that thing is a gem.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 29, 2015)

must have sound clips.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm so jealous I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## myrtorp (Dec 29, 2015)

That looks awesome!! 

HNGD!


----------



## bathtimestrummer (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh... so... sweet.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 29, 2015)

Quality thru and thru. Those Private Stock's are a joy
to behold. Hell of a score man. They don't come any better
than that.


----------



## guidedbyechoes (Jan 2, 2016)

From a youtube video with the guitarist from between the buried and me, and the longer haired guy from periphery paul reed said he used the same pickups in all the guitars. So I'm guessing you have very similar pickups to what I have and they are darker and more mid heavy than my agile.


----------



## Hegemon (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll be back....I've just sh*t myself.  Good lord that is beautiful.


----------

